# Desperate Empty Aquarium Owner.



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey guys,
I need some advise.
2 weeks ago, I got my new tank! It’s 48 inches in length, 24 inches in height and 12 inches in depth. After filling it and then draining it (to check for leaks). Yesterday I started “decorating” my tank. 

I have a planted tank with:
Red ludwigia
Anubias Nana (dwarf)
Red Rotala
Brazilian Water Ivy (Hydrocotyle leucocephala)
Dwarf Aquarium Lily (Nymphaea stellata)
Water Sprite (ceratopteris Thalictrodes)
Marti (Ruffle) Sword 
And a couple more who’s names I don’t know!  :doh:

30 kilos (66lbs) of coarse gravel substrate containing laterite. This is the best I could get in Bangalore. :sad:

I have put a regular tubelight in the tank but will change it for a fluorescent tube tomorrow ( all shops are close today) How many watts should I have for a tank this size?

My question:
I don't mean to sound like a cheap skate but I have a LOT of pellet food as I bought a HUGE bag in Thailand. I don’t want to waste that. Keeping that in mind, what fish could I keep in my planted tank that are hardy, playful, colorful, and non-aggressive? I have been told that I can have neon tetras, black neon tetras, hockey stick tetras and rasboras. Is true? How many of those can I keep? I saw a gorgeous variety of guppies, how many of those can I keep in addition to the above mentioned fish? 

I have taken a couple of pictures of my tank - how can I put them here?

PLEASE HELP ME on all counts !!!!! 

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

soulmia said:


> Hey guys,
> I need some advise.
> 2 weeks ago, I got my new tank! It's 48 inches in length, 24 inches in height and 12 inches in depth. After filling it and then draining it (to check for leaks). Yesterday I started "decorating" my tank.
> 
> ...


3 x 4' T8s with quality reflector, or 4 x 4' T8s without reflector. Use about 10 to 12 sq inches of surface area per linear inch of fish (tetras). Triple the surface area for wide-body fish like angels or discus. A large school of cardinals/neons should work well with that tank.

Fish food is cheap. Most fish will consume whatever that's available if the particle is of suitable size.


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks furball! where can i post my pics? maybe u'll get a better idea if u see my tank...?


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Upload the images online on Imageshack. Right click on the images and scroll to properties. Click on location. Copy the URL and then click on found on the task bar above your new post. Paste link in the given space and click ok.

I usually press preview post at the bottom of the new post to make sure that I have uploaded the correct picture, at the correct size etc. Try it out! =) Hope to see some pics soon


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Check out the link in my signature to my custom hood. It shows 4 x 32 watt T8 lighting. Hardwood exterior. I use the standard Reflectors, and everything was purchased at Home Depot. More pictures are going up soon. I just have to upload them.


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

Yipppeeee! I did it! Thanks for the tips you guys!! Now PLEASE PLEASE visit my website and tell me what you think!!!

http://s177.photobucket.com/albums/w228/NatashaDiddee/Planted Tank Initial Days/


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

anyone interested in seeing my bettas?


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

always, please do show. I'm in search of one (hopefully i'll find one i want sometime)


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

Here you go Muirner )
hope you like my betta fin kids!
http://s177.photobucket.com/albums/w228/NatashaDiddee/Planted Tank Initial Days/My Betta Fin Kids/


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

current album: NatashaDiddee > Planted Tank Initial Days > My Betta Fin Kids

Your album is empty. Use the above form to upload your images and videos.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

i just viewed it and the album is empty. Awaiting pics


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

--


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

*Ooops  
I decided to be organised. So after I had uploaded the pics, I then created folders... so I guess the url changed 

Sorry... Please do check these out:*

*Bettas:http://s177.photobucket.com/albums/...ta Fin kids/?action=view&current=908dc02c.pbr *
*60 gallon planted:http://s177.photobucket.com/albums/...nitial Days/?action=view&current=3cbcccae.pbr * 
*60 gallon planted & 1st lot of fish added:http://s177.photobucket.com/albums/...nitial Days/?action=view&current=03cc81f5.pbr*

*I hope this works!!!! Let me know!

Cheers
Natasha*


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Beautiful bettas. What size tanks do you have them in?


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

1 gallon bowls each. Nothing else in the bowl other than a fake plant and glass stones from Ikea.

I do water changes every fourth day!! Have set alarms on my mobile so I don't forget!!   

But they're happy... you can tell from the way they are... :mrgreen:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It looks like you're off to a good start. 

One thing worth mentioning is that fish food does have a shelf life, so I wouldn't use it once it gets past 6 months old or so. They also like some variety, so you might want to pick up a few small containers of different types of food to be sure they are getting their nutrition.


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

WHAT!? Fish food has a shelf life????? How in God's name am I going to get through the lot I have!!!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Thats a nice tank. will fill in nicely!!!!!!!! I did not know we got all that variety of plants back home.


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

*Hey Bhushan,
Yeah we do get plants but that's it. Getting the correct substrate, fertilizers, lighting etc is a whole other story! I'm telling you - I am struggling BIG time.
What part of India are you from originally? What kind of tank do you have? What fish do you keep?*


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

soulmia said:


> WHAT!? Fish food has a shelf life????? How in God's name am I going to get through the lot I have!!!


Dry food is good for about 3 years. Put it in a ziplock bag in the refrigerator.


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

ok i have like a 1 kg/ 2.2lbs bag of pellets!!!!
I'll bag it and store it right away! thanks!!!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Even if you store it in the fridge or freezer, I personally wouldn't keep it for more that a year.



> Most fish food has a very short shelf life. It is best to only purchase enough for a few weeks instead of stocking up on it. If your fish don't get the proper nutrition and vitamins, they become prone to disease.


And here's the rest of the article. Aquariums Fish guide

It's up to you, but if your fish aren't getting proper nutrition, you may wind up replacing them, so it wouldn't be too much of a savings anyway. 

Maybe if you know someone with many tanks or a pond, you could give it to them so it doesn't go to waste?


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

yes that what I'm going to do! I had donated my 20 to my maid, I''ll give her some food and some to another buddy....


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

soulmia said:


> yes that what I'm going to do! I had donated my 20 to my maid, I''ll give her some food and some to another buddy....


That's great! =D> Everyone should be happy all the way around.


----------

